# Can anyone identify the breed of this pigeon?



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

The finder of this bird would love to know what breed this bird is (before he advertises this lost bird), it is quite unusual looking.


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=371143&postcount=3

Thread: found pigeon

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f13/found-pigeon-34810.html#post371143

Thank you.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It appears to be an Archangel  Very pretty


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think it is a mix with archangel somewhere in there.

http://www.pigeoncote.com/images/arcang3.jpg


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

It is an archangel (gimpel) cross. It's pretty and would make a fun pet.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you all for your input, that bird is just too cute with that hairdo!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

looks like a feild pigeon to me


----------

